# Victoria's Secret Semi Annual Sale



## Nicole_20 (Oct 11, 2005)

Does anybody know when this sale starts? I'm dying to purchase some bras from them in the new colors!


----------



## persey (Oct 11, 2005)

Seems to me that the sales are in January, a week or two after Christmas, and then in early July.


----------



## Nicole_20 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thanks! I'll be keeping my eye open for it!


----------



## tracie (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm pretty sure the semi annual (winter) sale always starts about 2 weeks after christmas, sometimes they start them earlier on the website.


----------

